# Harley Davidson riders?



## Pappa Bear (Jul 14, 2009)

I posted in the general auto section but ill repost here. 


Im close to pulling the trigger on a 91 sportster 1200, thing is I know NOTHING about motorcycles, and yes it would be my first one. I plan on taking my basic rider course then the seller has agreed to let me have it for $2500. It has 8000 miles on it and has never been laid down. other than that i dont know much about it because i dont know what to ask. any advice?


----------



## Twrex (Feb 28, 2011)

Hard to find any Harley with 8000 pristine miles for $2500. The 1200 has good power to weight for a HD - I enjoyed the friend's version I rode that was about the same year. Its a good bike for a beginner, and will be enjoyable for a long time, i.e. you probably won't outgrow it. I'd ask for the maintenance records, and get an experienced rider to test it out for you to make sure it runs and handles OK. An HD mechanic looking it over would be a plus too.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Pappa Bear said:


> I posted in the general auto section but ill repost here.
> 
> Im close to pulling the trigger on a 91 sportster 1200, thing is I know NOTHING about motorcycles, and yes it would be my first one. I plan on taking my basic rider course then the seller has agreed to let me have it for $2500. It has 8000 miles on it and has never been laid down. other than that i dont know much about it because i dont know what to ask. any advice?


91 would be a frame mount (vs rubber mount) and carbureted (vs EFI).
The carb is fine, but just make sure you test drive that frame mounted engine - I used to ride a 98 model (also frame mount) and it was a teeth rattling ride.
Any saddle time over an hour was a huge pain regardless of seat and shock mods.

My 2009 was a much more comfortable as far as Sportsters go.

Just know they are not known for being comfortable to begin with. 

Great Sportster forum here.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

JMHO if you gave me a harley I would go sell it and buy a motorcycle that actually handled well had good power and was based on a modern concept. HD has sat around selling to their base for so long that to me their bikes are a joke, they had one line of bikes that was showing promise (Buell) and they threw that company under the bus


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

KarlB said:


> JMHO if you gave me a harley I would go sell it and buy a motorcycle that actually handled well had good power and was based on a modern concept.


I would not go that far.
HD's (aside from the AMF years) are incredibly reliable, I have seen many bikes in the high 100-200K+ range and run great.
And yes, I know the modern BMW boxer (R) has several examples of 4xx,xxx mile bikes on the ADV forum, but the OP wasn't looking for a BMW. 
The average used Japanese sport bike is slap worn out at 50,000 - which could also be attributed to multiple owners who ran the bike hard and did not care.

The simplicity of the air-cooled engine should not be underestimated and discounted - not entirely unlike the vintage BMW boxers.
Sure you can get a used Ninja or whatever, and it will be faster - just depends what you want. 
HDs have incredible resale value and being metal with little to no plastic can be restored again and again forever.


----------



## Pappa Bear (Jul 14, 2009)

Well the HD that I had lined up for a steal was sold out from under me so tomorrow I'm going to go to some dealers, both Harley and general bike dealers to ride a few different makes and models to see what I like. Hopefully by Saturday I will have a new bike.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

mullman said:


> I would not go that far.
> HD's (aside from the AMF years) are incredibly reliable, I have seen many bikes in the high 100-200K+ range and run great.
> .


I said handled well, had good power and were based on a modern concept, HD only made one--- the vrod, handling is so so though, not really good, buell was getting somewhere but HD killed em so my comment stands.


----------



## Pappa Bear (Jul 14, 2009)

Well this weekend I pulled the trigger on a 2005 Sportster. It is an 883 custom bored out to 1200cc with a BG exhaust, quite the difference in noise between the 540. She rode great all weekend but just this morning I made a quick stop at 7-11 and when I came out the starter motor refused to engage for about 30 minutes. of course when I had her lined up at the top of a big hill for a jump start I tried one last time and she cranked. She is fast and fun as hell but I see a love-hate relationship in the future between us. kinda like the BMW...


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

Congrats!!! My first bike was a Sportster 1200. Ahh the memories...


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Pappa Bear said:


> Well this weekend I pulled the trigger on a 2005 Sportster. It is an 883 custom bored out to 1200cc with a BG exhaust, quite the difference in noise between the 540. She rode great all weekend but just this morning I made a quick stop at 7-11 and when I came out the starter motor refused to engage for about 30 minutes. of course when I had her lined up at the top of a big hill for a jump start I tried one last time and she cranked. She is fast and fun as hell but I see a love-hate relationship in the future between us. kinda like the BMW...


Late to the post, but congratulations!! Looks beautiful!:thumbup:


----------



## Pappa Bear (Jul 14, 2009)

So after a month and a half I have learned a lot about bikes, and harleys. They burn oil like crazy, filling up the gas tank involves not putting the fuel nozzle all the way in the tank and riding in the rain really blows. But they are quite easy to work on and so much fun to ride. People say money can't buy happiness but that thing is worth every penny.


----------



## grandparipper (Dec 21, 2010)

That is what matters. Seems like HD riders often have stronger opinions, but what matters to you is what you like, not what is faster, smoother, more reliable, or handles better. You still get wind in your face and grins from accelerating and cornering. Later on, if you try some others, you may find another bike that satisfies you more. Then you can own more than one!


----------

